# 2002 altima



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey everyone I am usually on altimas.net but I saw someone with link to this forum so I decided to come check it out  Well heres my ride its a 2002 altima 2.5 18inch G-Racing saga wheels, white underbody neons, carbon fiber dash kit, legacy tv, pyle dvd, 2 rockford HX2 12's, Rockford BD 1500 for subs, Rockford punch 550 for mids and highs, 2 Rockford caps, Eclipse deck, custom ported box, custom flooring, 2nd battery, air ride- Cylinders in the front, bags in the rear, 3/8 line, 5 gallon tank, 2 Thomas 317 compressors, 10 switches. In these pics those are my old wheels they were ICW wheels.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*????*

ok im trying to add more pics but i cant unless its at awebsite and i can only get one pic on the free website  so can someone tell me an easy way to get pics up please


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN girl please tell me U have pics with the Alty bagging...

UM U can use damn I forget the web page....let me try a little search....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*........*

well i have pics but thats the only one i could get up thats with the back down and the front up.........


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Try hosting @ www.printroom.com. 200MB of free space should be enough.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah print room is the best i have about 49 pics with them and still have more than enough space left..



btw nice ride.... i might be looking into another nissan next tax time and can't decide altima or spec v.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*all down*

alright here are some more pics i know they arent the best sorry 







[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*more pics*

back up







[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*airtank*

..







[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*dash*

i know its hard to see because the pic was just to show my tv... but i have a carbon fiber dash kit







[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*system*

ok this is the last pic 







[/IMG]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

daymn/ that last picture makes me dizzy.

[edit]I mean the interior one. that's at a bad angle[/edit]


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*..*

the amp on the right was just there while mine was being fixed i do have both of the amps the same color


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: ..*



eXoticGirl said:


> *the amp on the right was just there while mine was being fixed i do have both of the amps the same color *


I mean the interior one


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*....*

sorry about the pic its the only one i have of the interior


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

that is one hot altima, that sound system definately blows mine away, yet I'm still happy for you  must go change everything out agian, see ya


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow.. nice altima if u want body kits and wat not lemme know i can get good prices on VIS and GTP body kits.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice clean set up with your bags and system....Rockford is a good choice...

Now wut about those rims...U changed them right...I hope


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

*..*

Well I was wanting a body kit for a while but now that i have my bags/cylinders there is no way i scrape the front in as it is im not going to buy a body kit just to ruine it but yes i do have new wheels they are 18inch g-racing saga


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i c.. well it all good though.. it really really nice ride though.

=)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I see nothing.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Very Nice, especially for a female. You must have alot of Male hook ups I bet all you shit was for cheap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

*wow*

wow that was rude. if your going to say my car is nice you can say its nice but not its nice for a female........ and no it wasnt cheap because im not some girly girl car hoe that hooks up my car for guys so i do know a lot of people but i like to have things done on my own so a lot males like to "try" to take advantage of me thinking that i dont know anything......... im sorry if im jumping down your throat here but my car is just like any other hooked up car its not anymore or any less special just because im a female..


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Whoa, slow down, pump your brakes, I aint mean it like dat. I just meant that you gotta have a lot of hook ups to get that kinda work done, I would love to know people who do Air bags and all dat shit! Sorry if it offended you, I'll shut now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

*....*

im sorry if i took that the wrong way but a lot of guys are rude about to so once again i am sorry


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey exotic I would like to see the car with the new rims....Post soon..

I still have a soft spot for these Altys....I was so close to getting one. I even spent more time on the Altima.net site than I did here...lol

So wuts next....pics of U maybe..lol j/k (dont take it the wrong way)...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh...I see them now...on the school computer. Something must be wrong at home. Nice car Miss.  I wanted to get airbags at one point, but I was brooooooooooke.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha...that would be nice. should post it in faces with names thread in the off topic section. 

i think there are a few people that posted their pix.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

*....*

well i will try to take pics of my wheels soon my car is in the shop right now getting my 2nd compressor and i finally got an alarm lol and there was a leak in the front lines that had to be fixed. So i will get pics soon i hope  and sorry but im not posting a pic  lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Nice ride! good choice on the g-racing saga's those are sweet looking rims! Can't wait to see them on!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Altima looks nice. The Saga's are some smooth looking rims also. Did you get those in silver or chrome? I'm guessing chrome from the previous wheels. Keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

*....*

hey ya i like the wheels also thank you they are hyper silver. lol from my other rims what would make you think they were chrome?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice...........espescially since you are a girl enthusiast i think more should get into cars..

Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*....*

THANK YOU


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

It is refreshing to see the worthy females represent.  
Keep up the nice work. Looking 4ward to some updated pics.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

ok ... this is dumb .. but am i the only one who CANT seem to see these pics?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> *ok ... this is dumb .. but am i the only one who CANT seem to see these pics? *


Nope, it's cause you're about 6 mths late.  Old links to pics I presume.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

that would make sense, i didnt even look at the date cause it was somewhat close to the beginning so i figured it was recent ... my bad


----------

